# Installing new lower bearings on a Delta 28-207 band saw



## ChipperOfWood (Oct 18, 2012)

I have been restoring an old Delta band saw and will soon but up to putting in new lower bearings. I received new ones from Accurate Bearing today.
First, one side of this bearing protrudes beyond the outer race. Does this point in or out?
Second, what is the sequence for putting the shaft and bearings back in the saw? The upper bearings seem pretty much straight forward. Except, again, does the protruding part of the bearing go inward or outward?
Third, where do those two washer things that feel out when I removed the shaft go.
Hope you can help me here. Thanks in advance.

Charlie


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

ChipperOfWood said:


> I have been restoring an old Delta band saw and will soon but up to putting in new lower bearings. I received new ones from Accurate Bearing today.
> First, one side of this bearing protrudes beyond the outer race. Does this point in or out?
> Second, what is the sequence for putting the shaft and bearings back in the saw? The upper bearings seem pretty much straight forward. Except, again, does the protruding part of the bearing go inward or outward?
> Third, where do those two washer things that feel out when I removed the shaft go.
> ...


I'm wondering if you have the bearing inserted all the way in. Some bearings are meant to be pressed in and without the proper equipment is difficult to do.


----------



## ChipperOfWood (Oct 18, 2012)

Steve Neul said:


> I'm wondering if you have the bearing inserted all the way in. Some bearings are meant to be pressed in and without the proper equipment is difficult to do.


I don't have the bearings in at all. I am just looking for someone to tell me the proper way to install them.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I can't find a decent exploded view of the saw. The images are so small you can't make them out. You might need to buy a owners manual off ebay.


----------



## ChipperOfWood (Oct 18, 2012)

Steve Neul said:


> I can't find a decent exploded view of the saw. The images are so small you can't make them out. You might need to buy a owners manual off ebay.


I had the same experience. I looked for an owners manual on line but could not find an original. I have copies from web site that I printed out but, as you said, the pictures don't help.

Charlie


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*hey Charlie*

I have a Delta 28-203 saw and when I looked at the lower shaft on the pulley end, the bearing was flush across the surface. There was no protruding race showing, so I'm guessin' either:

A. you have the wrong bearings and the correct ones are flush on both sides.

B. the protruding race faces the inside of the casting.

Only an actual photograph or someone who "knows" will be able to help, since the manual is not very informative. These saws are all over the place so, hopefully someone who has had the shaft apart can come to the rescue. I'm not takin' mine apart, just so's you know.... :no:

Maybe this is useful?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

ChipperOfWood said:


> I had the same experience. I looked for an owners manual on line but could not find an original. I have copies from web site that I printed out but, as you said, the pictures don't help.
> 
> Charlie


It looks like woodenthing is going to help you. I did find a manual. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Delta-Rockwell-14-Band-Saw-Older-Style-Operating-Parts-List-Manual-1097-/380857379149?pt=BI_Books_Manuals&hash=item58acde694d


----------



## ChipperOfWood (Oct 18, 2012)

woodnthings said:


> I have a Delta 28-203 saw and when I looked at the lower shaft on the pulley end, the bearing was flush across the surface. There was no protruding race showing, so I'm guessin' either:
> 
> A. you have the wrong bearings and the correct ones are flush on both sides.
> 
> ...


I had seen that video before when I was searching for information. Some one else had mentioned that the bearing was flush on the outside and thinking back to when I tore mine apart mine was flush also.

I have been assured that the bearings are correct. Confirmed by the number listed in a copy of the original parts book for this saw and also Lynne at Accurate Bearing told me that it's the bearings that others order for mine and similar band saws.

The only question I have now is that spring that fell out when I pulled the shaft out. I am sure, based on the lousy drawings from the owners manual. It seems like it goes under the bearing on the drive belt end of the shaft.

Charlie


----------



## ChipperOfWood (Oct 18, 2012)

Steve Neul said:


> It looks like woodenthing is going to help you. I did find a manual.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Delta-Rockwell-14-Band-Saw-Older-Style-Operating-Parts-List-Manual-1097-/380857379149?pt=BI_Books_Manuals&hash=item58acde694d


Thanks for the link. I have a very similar book already. It may even be the same on with a slightly different cover.

Charlie


----------



## afx (Feb 5, 2010)

Do me a quick flavor, take a picture of it.

I'm pretty sure those a regular 6200zz or 6202zz double shielded bearings, sometimes you can buy them at Sears and the inner bearing race extends outward almost as if to give the shaft more support. I've used one of these to on a bandsaw before and I just made sure it stuck out of the saw where it wouldn't move anything that needed to be aligned. Frequently these also have little lips on the outer race which might make it difficult to get it in right.









In the end, I think you have enough clearance for it to work just fine, the bearing is supposed to be seated flush in the lower portion of the saw and the wheel doesn't come THAT close to it.


----------



## ChipperOfWood (Oct 18, 2012)

afx said:


> Do me a quick flavor, take a picture of it.
> 
> I'm pretty sure those a regular 6200zz or 6202zz double shielded bearings, sometimes you can buy them at Sears and the inner bearing race extends outward almost as if to give the shaft more support. I've used one of these to on a bandsaw before and I just made sure it stuck out of the saw where it wouldn't move anything that needed to be aligned. Frequently these also have little lips on the outer race which might make it difficult to get it in right.
> 
> ...


I do have photo of the bearing still on the shaft after I pulled it out of the lower part of the casting.

I'm not sure what the photo you posted is for. It may be for a Chraftsman band saw.

Charlie


----------



## afx (Feb 5, 2010)

ChipperOfWood said:


> I do have photo of the bearing still on the shaft after I pulled it out of the lower part of the casting.
> 
> I'm not sure what the photo you posted is for. It may be for a Chraftsman band saw.
> 
> Charlie


It was just a pic I found on google that looked similar.

It looks to me like there might have been a slight defect in the bearing. I've never seen a bearing with a protrusion THAT thin. If it were meant to be a shim or spacer it would probably be longer.

That being said, if it spins freely I say stick that sucker in the hole and keep on keeping on. 

I would say have the longer side face away from the wheel, but it looks so thin that it wouldn't rub against anything anyway.


----------



## ChipperOfWood (Oct 18, 2012)

*Update*

Because my older postings on this band saw are becoming a bit muddled I wanted to just clarify where I am with the bearing situation.
I have the new bearings. Correctness confirmed by the owners manual copy that I have. Also by Lynne at Accurate Bearings. The saw is a Delta/Milwaukee # 28-705

This is the old lower bearing which, although the photo does not show it as I had hoped, is pretty much flat across the side. One side of the race is not protruding. I don’t know if you will be able to read the stamping on the rim but it says “Japan” with a number not correct.









lThese are the old upper bearings which are the correct ones. Again I don’t know if you can see it but the inner race is protruding somewhat. The only reason I am replacing these bearing is because I have it apart and the new ones are not the expensive.d lower bearing which, although the photo does not show it as I had hoped, is pretty much flat across the side. One side of the race is not protruding. I don’t know if you will be able to read the stamping on the rim but it says “Japan” with a number not correct.








These are the new upper bearings which have that protruding race on one side.






















These are the new lower bearings which also have the raised race on one side.


Ok, now the questions I have at this point are:
Which side of that raised race points inward and which side protrudes outward. My manual photos do not show that feature at all. Or if it does my tired old eyes can’t see it. And I forgot to shoot photos of the upper bearings before removal.
Second question, where exactly does the spring washer that belongs on the lower shaft go. I am reading that most saws have two of these. My saw only had one. Unless there is another one inside that I missed which I doubt.
Hope this is clear to all. I am at the point where I will start putting this thing back together. The cast parts are painted now. Looks great too.
Charlie


----------



## ChipperOfWood (Oct 18, 2012)

Ok, folks I got the answer from a guy who has restored a saw just like mine. Steve Neul was right with his "B" choice above. Here is what he says:" Extended inner races face outwards."
"Spring (finger) washer goes behind pulley side lower bearing. Only needs one, some have two and some have three."

I am happy with his suggestions so that is what I will do. I'll let you all know how it works.

Charlie


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*based on this photo ...*



ChipperOfWood said:


> Ok, folks I got the answer from a guy who has restored a saw just like mine. Steve Neul was right with his "B" choice above. Here is what he says:" Extended inner races face outwards."
> "Spring (finger) washer goes behind pulley side lower bearing. Only needs one, some have two and some have three."
> 
> I am happy with his suggestions so that is what I will do. I'll let you all know how it works.
> ...


 

You posted this photo after a while here and if it shows "before removal" this would be your answer. No harm in further research, but when disassembling any machine, car, or tool it is always a good idea to take before photos. I have learned this lesson "many" times because I'm too much of a hurry to fix the dang thing, then I wonder how it went. I have an '84 Old Toro with the cruise control assembly hangin' there because I can't remember how the support bracket went... just sayin' AND often there are 2 different but opposite ways a part can fit and which way was it?

Great that you have it figured out! :yes: You will really like the saw when you get it back to working order. I used them for years at work and I have one at home also.


----------



## ChipperOfWood (Oct 18, 2012)

woodnthings said:


> You posted this photo after a while here and if it shows "before removal" this would be your answer. No harm in further research, but when disassembling any machine, car, or tool it is always a good idea to take before photos. I have learned this lesson "many" times because I'm too much of a hurry to fix the dang thing, then I wonder how it went. I have an '84 Old Toro with the cruise control assembly hangin' there because I can't remember how the support bracket went... just sayin' AND often there are 2 different but opposite ways a part can fit and which way was it?
> 
> Great that you have it figured out! :yes: You will really like the saw when you get it back to working order. I used them for years at work and I have one at home also.


Point well taken. I don't know how many times I have snapped a photo of a particular phase of tearing something apart and forgetting I had taken the photo. Probably what happened here. 
Unless, I had that bearing off of the shaft and put it back on for the photo. Don't remember but it doesn't matter any more. I got my answer.
And I need to thank all who helped or tried too. Much appreciated.

Charlie


----------



## MatthewBH (11 mo ago)

so I’m going to start here because this is the most applicable one I’ve found and will create a new thread if no replies. Was the Consensus that the finger spring washer goes between the bearing and the frame on the pulley side of the lower shaft?
What all washers/spacers did yours have on the lower shaft? Mine only has a single washer separating the lower wheel from making contact with the frame/outside of bearing. Bearings and motor are new but still getting wobble.


----------

